# Brushy Mountain expansion



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Never* had a problem with Brushy, now I hope I dont jinx the order I called in yesterday


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

The flyer was kind of 'cutesy', showing off what Santa brought them in the way of new equipment and the new building. I found it interesting that they were apologizing for their poor service record of the last year and to make it up to their customers they are giving everyone who orders a free hive tool if you mention the secret code of FHT when you order.

Like their free shipping, which I don't get, a free hive tool I have no need for.  I guess I could give it to Rat but he wouldn't use it either.

Their reasoning for the poor service was due to the overwhelming serge in new beekeepers that took interest in beekeeping this year. I hope that they didn't go too far out onto the limb with their new found profits to service what may be a temporary fad.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

whoa...how do you qualify for free shipping?


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

You have to be east of the mississippi. Which is why I decided to place an order again from them.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Yup, just ordered a roll of hardware cloth among other things. You have to give them the code: Santa ABJ or Santa BC

Hate it for you Alpha!!! They are very nice folks, dunno if they will cut you a little slack on the shipping if you ask them about it????


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

East of the Mississippi??!! Who came up that dang Yankee rule? Commies are taking over everything! :waiting:


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey Biz U hear what he called U  *yank* ??


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I saw that a while ago. He obviously ain't heard me tawk afore has he!! :scratch:

I was kinda figurin them commies has done took over way over there and ain't none of them yahoos west of the great divide goin to throw em a bone and ship to em for free. :no:

Least we yanks been able to keep all them pinko reds outta here so far huh


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Bizzybee...I wouldn't be so sure of that.

http://rbo-atlanta.blogspot.com/

Next thing you know they will be dating your daughter. :lookout:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

alpha6 said:


> http://rbo-atlanta.blogspot.com/


Hmmmmmm....Biz, reckon how he knew how to find that link so dang fast??????
I'm thinkin' them commies are tryin' to sneak across the ol Miss. Thank goodness that Steve Forrest is keepin' up the financial pressure.....keep em payin' that freight...that way they can't afford to invade us.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Holy Cow!! I'm thinking we might be looking to build a second wall now!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

three cheers for the commies


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

*thank you brushy mountain*

just a thought i think we should all give brushy mountain a big thank you for free shipping sure did help this little guy


----------

